# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  Terreno agrícola Ignacio Escudero

## RamiroRomero

Terreno agrícola en Ignacio Escudero Sullana Piura.
Área total: 137 has.
Canales de riego.
Sistema de riego por gravedad
Licencia para uso de agua Canal Norte.
Licencia para uso de agua Canal Miguel Checa.
Reservorio.
Tendido eléctrico.
Título de Propiedad.
Inscrito en SUNARP.
Accesibilidad: Dos (02) carreteras 
1. Panamericana Norte. 
2. Carretera a Caña Brava.
Informes:
979275836Temas similares: TERRENO AGRICOLA DE 100 ha en OLMOS Venta de terreno agricola de 108 Has. en Ica Terreno Agrícola Barranca Terreno agricola TERRENO AGRICOLA DE 6.0 HAS

----------


## RamiroRomero

Departamento de Piura

----------

